# Why would you drive with gas over 5 dollars a gallon



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

Why would you drive when gas is over 6 dollars a gallon in California? Please stop so we can have Taxis again. This business model is serfdom and slavery rolled up into 2022. Please just turn off your cars. Also don't tell us you make 4000 dollars a week. Thank You. CAR OFF


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Why don’t you get a job? I’m being serious. Trying to turn a gig into a professional career must be taking a lot out of you.


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

Maybe they should just end all labor laws in the US and let everyone and every task be a so called "gig" get paid per burger cooked, get paid per phone answered, get paid per arrest. Sounds stupid huh


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

AB5 said:


> Maybe they should just end all labor laws in the US and let everyone and every task be a so called "gig" get paid per burger cooked, get paid per phone answered, get paid per arrest. Sounds stupid huh


Why not answer the question? I’m guessing it’s because you don’t want real work, just the benefits with ease of gigging. I’m with you that Uber Inc sucks but there are jobs or you can start a biz.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Because my bills haven't dropped with the price of gas. I'm just a lot more gas conscious now.


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

I love driving and working. I just don't want to company that controls the market making me a Serf. Yes we could start our own business. The problem is Uber breaks every law and controls the market. Also Kamala Harris' brother in law works for Uber.


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

AB5 said:


> Why would you drive when gas is over 6 dollars a gallon in California? Please stop so we can have Taxis again. This business model is serfdom and slavery rolled up into 2022. Please just turn off your cars. Also don't tell us you make 4000 dollars a week. Thank You. CAR OFF


It’s actually quite simple. Gas would have to be close to $15-20 per gallon before it makes sense to park the car. 


Are you bad at the job, or just math?


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

So you make over 15 dollars a hour after expenses driving for Uber. Ok


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

AB5 said:


> So you make over 15 dollars a hour after expenses driving for Uber. Ok


Yes. Way more than $15.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

AB5 said:


> So you make over 15 dollars a hour after expenses driving for Uber. Ok


That’s easy if you work like a true IC.


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

Well great all people in the USA should not be employees end Medicare SSA unemployment and every person for themselves. We can let companies like Uber control are every move.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

AB5 said:


> Well great all people in the USA should not be employees end Medicare SSA unemployment and every person for themselves. We can let companies like Uber control are every move.


Wtf are you talking about? Go work a job. They are everywhere.


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

AB5 said:


> Well great all people in the USA should not be employees end Medicare SSA unemployment and every person for themselves. We can let companies like Uber control are every move.


Uber has given me more control and freedom over my life than any job I’ve ever been an employee at. 

Don’t get deactivated and you won’t need unemployment! 

SSA is gonna be out of money as early as 2035. 12 years before you m eligible. Pass.


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

I am sure you have big house from all the Uber slave wages


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

AB5 said:


> I am sure you have big house from all the Uber slave wages


My house is from my previous business. This gig is floating me until I start another biz. I wish you luck, man but you would do better to focus on yourself instead of wanting big brother to take care of things. He will always let you down.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

AB5 said:


> Why would you drive when gas is over 6 dollars a gallon in California? Please stop so we can have Taxis again. This business model is serfdom and slavery rolled up into 2022. Please just turn off your cars. Also don't tell us you make 4000 dollars a week. Thank You. CAR OFF


Gas price doesn’t matter
It’s your own net profit 🤣
I only accept surge rides over 7.50 that are close (7-12 minutes
Or rides where the customer is paying big surge (I know I’ll get 1/2)

(I get that this can end as it happened to me in the past. I just stopped working 😅
I’m not a slave like these morons who apparently keep working for free😀


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

AB5 said:


> I love driving and working. I just don't want to company that controls the market making me a Serf. Yes we could start our own business. The problem is Uber breaks every law and controls the market. Also Kamala Harris' brother in law works for Uber.


It's easy to start your own driving business commercial insurance $8000 year. All local codes ppp stickers commercial plates. Now u need passengers


----------



## TM6.5 (8 mo ago)

Rampage said:


> Why don’t you get a job? I’m being serious. Trying to turn a gig into a professional career must be taking a lot out of you.


We all need to calculate what it cost to earn a living.
I need $4,600.00 a month to fund my personal living expenses with a retirement investment.. I am debt free and pay $500.00 a month for rent = ($29.00) an hour @ (160) hours a month 

I need to add my vehicle expenses and overhead above this revenue amount.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

TM6.5 said:


> We all need to calculate what it cost to earn a living.
> I need $4,600.00 a month to fund my personal living expenses with a retirement investment.. I am debt free and pay $500.00 a month for rent = ($29.00) an hour @ (160) hours a month
> 
> I need to add my vehicle expenses and overhead above this revenue amount.


Very true. If you aren’t getting it at Uber get one of the plethora of jobs on the market.


----------



## Carlos unique (Oct 7, 2018)

AB5 said:


> I love driving and working. I just don't want to company that controls the market making me a Serf. Yes we could start our own business. The problem is Uber breaks every law and controls the market. Also Kamala Harris' brother in law works for Uber.


So what!!


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

TM6.5 said:


> We all need to calculate what it cost to earn a living.
> I need $4,600.00 a month to fund my personal living expenses with a retirement investment.. I am debt free and pay $500.00 a month for rent = ($29.00) an hour @ (160) hours a month
> 
> I need to add my vehicle expenses and overhead above this revenue amount.


😱 
I would never count on Uber for that


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AB5 said:


> I love driving and working. I just don't want to company that controls the market making me a Serf. Yes we could start our own business. The problem is Uber breaks every law and controls the market. Also Kamala Harris' brother in law works for Uber.


They got rid of Eric Holder ?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

bobby747 said:


> It's easy to start your own driving business commercial insurance $8000 year. All local codes ppp stickers commercial plates. Now u need passengers


I believe that there is a market for transportation services priced between uber X and a black car service. . As you say the hard part is finding those customers. In fact the hardest part of any business is marketing,

People used to ask me why I would wait at the airport for as long as three hours. for a ride. The answer is that every uber airport customer is a potential customer for my private airport transportation business


----------



## TM6.5 (8 mo ago)

AB5 said:


> So you make over 15 dollars a hour after expenses driving for Uber. Ok


 $15.00 an hour this is funny?


Rampage said:


> Very true. If you aren’t getting it at Uber get one of the plethora of jobs on the market.





wallae said:


> 😱
> I would never count on Uber for that


well this should tell you something about being a sub working for Uber!

my budget was nothing more than a modest living income needs.

who goes to work with a goal of earning less than what it cost to earn a living?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

El Translator said:


> So many losers who want free handouts and government to hand them everything. There are so many good careers you could get into and the great resignation stuff is just getting started which includes raising wages. Why sit around and wait for politicians to save you?


Our gravy train of 1000 for working 5 week days seems to be over this week
Lower surge that disappears fast
The high surge (+10) coupled with high customer price has uncoupled
We used to get a 1 odd hour 40 mile trip + 10 where the customer pays 25o so you got 125.
Now by the time it’s +10 the customer price has dropped to 60 so you get 30 plus 10 if your lucky (3 hours round trip
When the customer is paying huge it’s only + 2 so you get screwed on short trips

couple hours today I’ve done zero trips
I refuse to go anywhere for 60 cents a mile🤣


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

Our communities counting on us.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

AB5 said:


> Maybe they should just end all labor laws in the US and let everyone and every task be a so called "gig" get paid per burger cooked, get paid per phone answered, get paid per arrest. Sounds stupid huh


Actually that sounds ideal.

Why should the guy flipping 4 burgers get paid the same as the guy who flips 1 in the same duration?


Not pay per arrest though for the cops. That would lead to false arrests.

The cop can be paid per service call responded to and get service calls like we get ride requests on the Uber app though. Why not? I would love to be a member of the freelance police.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

El Translator said:


> In most fields now when something is not paying enough, the answer is to quit or get hired somewhere where they pay more so everyone is forced to raise wages. Uber drivers just cry all day and everything stays the same for them.


Im retired so my life stays the same if I do zero trips all week 
Still eat all meals out


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Actually that sounds ideal.
> 
> Why should the guy flipping 4 burgers get paid the same as the guy who flips 1 in the same duration?
> 
> ...


Stop Dreaming ! Start Doing !
Sign up with Wackenhut Security Today !


----------



## 232200 (7 mo ago)

To answer you question, it’s simple, I still make a living and pay my bills. I also have the benefit of a hybrid. My costs to run the car weekly are around $500 overall. That includes everything to run the car including car washes. I gross between $1500-2000 a week. It may not sound like much to some, but it works for me. Plus I earn $2000 or more per month with my side gig. Yes Uber is my main gig. I would find it hard to go back to a regular job, as I love the flexibility Uber offers. with that being said, the pay could be better, especially with the gas prices. Without the hybrid, I probably would get a regular job.


----------



## 232200 (7 mo ago)

AB5 said:


> Why would you drive when gas is over 6 dollars a gallon in California? Please stop so we can have Taxis again. This business model is serfdom and slavery rolled up into 2022. Please just turn off your cars. Also don't tell us you make 4000 dollars a week. Thank You. CAR OFF


In the right market, say NYC Uber black drivers do make $4000 a week.


----------



## 232200 (7 mo ago)

AB5 said:


> So you make over 15 dollars a hour after expenses driving for Uber. Ok


If you cant make over $15 an hour after expenses there’s 2 reasons why, you’re in a terrible market, or you don’t know how to hustle. I make between $20-25 an hour. It’s not great money, but the trade off is the flexibility


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Actually that sounds ideal.
> 
> Why should the guy flipping 4 burgers get paid the same as the guy who flips 1 in the same duration?
> 
> ...


Become a Wackenhut school crossing guard.


----------



## TM6.5 (8 mo ago)

tohunt4me said:


> Stop Dreaming ! Start Doing !
> Sign up with Wackenhut Security Today !
> 
> View attachment 661560


Good points.

My expenses are as such monthly:

1) fixed personal income needs (salary benefits and taxes) = $4,600.00 @ (160) hours a month ($28.75) an hour.
2) Fixed overhead expenses a month = $300.00 (hourly) = ($1.90) 
2) variable vehicle expenses = @ $.60 a mile


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Time out thier 69er...taking in 4k a week and keeping 4k a week are 2 different things. I took in $3500 2 weeks ago....not earned big difference


----------



## TM6.5 (8 mo ago)

UberPro1969 said:


> If you cant make over $15 an hour after expenses there’s 2 reasons why, you’re in a terrible market, or you don’t know how to hustle. I make between $20-25 an hour. It’s not great money, but the trade off is the flexibility


----------



## TM6.5 (8 mo ago)

These are challenging discussions regarding compensation.

I need to concede here:
If I could earn $30.00 an hour for all my labor (wages - benefits and self- employment taxes) and invoice for $.60 a mile I could carve out a living providing a drivers sub-contractor service.

keep in mind my rent = $500.00 a month and I have no children care cost.

I am almost homeless here at these wage rates.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Livekilometers96 said:


> It’s actually quite simple. Gas would have to be close to $15-20 per gallon before it makes sense to park the car.
> 
> 
> Are you bad at the job, or just math?


I can drive at $10 $20 might be another story..


----------



## p7wang (12 mo ago)

Of course, Uber could offer capsule hotels for its drivers as a way to reduce their salary requirement. Kind of like H2 construction workers.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

p7wang said:


> Of course, Uber could offer capsule hotels for its drivers as a way to reduce their salary requirement. Kind of like H2 construction workers.


No need. Every driver all already rolls around in his own little capsule hotel.


----------



## Yomann (Sep 23, 2014)

With gas at an all time high discouraging drivers, I am constantly busy.
Sure I spend more on gas, but my profits have been at an all time high during the past 4 weeks.


----------



## MrRickJamesB (7 mo ago)

I drive a prius, so my gas expense isn't too bad. My car gets 47mpg. It's too bad, it's an older prius, and my city only allows 7 year old cars or newer. Because of this, I only drive uber eats. Good supplemental pay. Plus toyota prius are built like tanks. No reliability issues there.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Livekilometers96 said:


> It’s actually quite simple. Gas would have to be close to $15-20 per gallon before it makes sense to park the car.
> 
> 
> Are you bad at the job, or just math?


I’m thinking $10 a gallon should be enough to park the car for my Gig side hustle, $15-$20 a gallon is enough for me to park my car even in my everyday life.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Cdub2k said:


> I’m thinking $10 a gallon should be enough to park the car for my Gig side hustle, $15-$20 a gallon is enough for me to park my car even in my everyday life.


Even at $6 a gallon it forces selectivity if you want to avoid spending more in gas than the payout.

DoorDash keeps sending me offers for 7 miles out to the burbs for $2.50 which would require me to drive 7 miles back to get my next order. Effectively DoorDash is paying like $5 to the driver to burn a gallon of gas, (assuming 28 mpg), when gas costs $6 a gallon, so on many deliveries you are effectively paying for the privilege to deliver DoorDash.

I've done a a few of these deliveries over the last couple of weeks during slow times, hoping maybe they will give me a cash tip when I arrive or add a tip later, but so far none has done so, even when I've delivered pizza.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

*Why would you drive with gas over 5 dollars a gallon?*


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

I don't. Haven't logged on either app in over three months. I get tempted from time to time, to work on my days off but then I read comments on this site and remember why I stopped working for these shit companies and decide to stay at home and play with my 5 kittens.


----------



## RockStrongo (9 mo ago)

AB5 said:


> Why would you drive when gas is over 6 dollars a gallon in California? Please stop so we can have Taxis again. This business model is serfdom and slavery rolled up into 2022. Please just turn off your cars. Also don't tell us you make 4000 dollars a week. Thank You. CAR OFF


yes because I have a full time job and drive Uber/Lyft Friday nights and all day Saturday


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

What is up with you people who think everything should be set up how you want and everybody else should have it forced on them too? We all volunteered for this. Nobody doesn't understand what it is. FFS.

If you don't like it, don't do it. Simple.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Become a Wackenhut school crossing guard.
> View attachment 661562


I would hit that.
After firing a few rounds out of the guns of course


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Turns out this person started multiple threads on this in various topics this week. He's just baiting us. This was my reply on another thread and I think is the bottom line. Anything else with these people is just sucking oxygen out of the room.

=====

"I don't understand why the people who are always so up in arms about this don't just go get a regular job. Or is it because they can't and downloading an app with no interview is the only way they can get a company to let them work?

Because honestly if any of these people were employable and believed what they were saying about being employees and none of us making more than $15 an hour net, they'd take a car service employed driver job for $20 an hour and get on with their lives. No special license needed. Jobs available all over the country. Have at it. They wouldn't be in here trying to get us to help force Uber to hire them."


----------



## UberSux25 (7 mo ago)

Yomann said:


> With gas at an all time high discouraging drivers, I am constantly busy.
> Sure I spend more on gas, but my profits have been at an all time high during the past 4 weeks.


Impossible. Are you tracking total miles, empty included and multiplying by $0.65… actually profits of more than $9/hr are almost unheard with today’s fare structure. They are taking 60-70% in Charleston SC


----------



## wallyruss1958 (11 mo ago)

Yomann said:


> With gas at an all time high discouraging drivers, I am constantly busy.
> Sure I spend more on gas, but my profits have been at an all time high during the past 4 weeks.


Sorry but that is bullshit. There is a finite number of trips you can do on average per hour and the averages always work the same as far as mileage and total payment. Being busy doesn’t mean your more profitable. The only number that really changes is the cost of gas. Gas is not a finite number in your equation. 
So you keep telling yourself that you are more profitable because we all know better.


----------



## bassplya (Nov 14, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> I’m thinking $10 a gallon should be enough to park the car for my Gig side hustle, $15-$20 a gallon is enough for me to park my car even in my everyday life.


Why you people continue to be abused I’ll never know. When you quit driving, everyone will bow down to you! Remember: “Martyrs are almost never the beneficiaries of sacrifice!”


----------



## UberSux25 (7 mo ago)

wallyruss1958 said:


> Sorry but that is bullshit. There is a finite number of trips you can do on average per hour and the averages always work the same as far as mileage and total payment. Being busy doesn’t mean your more profitable. The only number that really changes is the cost of gas. Gas is not a finite number in your equation.
> So you keep telling yourself that you are more profitable because we all know better.


Actually it’s consistently going down every week based on mileage because they’re taking more and more.


----------



## Wiseguyy007 (Jul 23, 2017)

Yomann said:


> With gas at an all time high discouraging drivers, I am constantly busy.
> Sure I spend more on gas, but my profits have been at an all time high during the past 4 weeks.


Right 👍 Your Profits are at an
"All Time High" but with gas prices $2.00 higher so "Do the Math yourself 🚀"


----------



## wallyruss1958 (11 mo ago)

Cdub2k said:


> I’m thinking $10 a gallon should be enough to park the car for my Gig side hustle, $15-$20 a gallon is enough for me to park my car even in my everyday life.


Y'all failed math! Enough said.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

That's the reason I Stop driving for uber doordash grubhub ,long time ago, uber minimum trip I Got $$8 When the minimum was $8 Then $5 so I Stopped driving, last month tried, Drove 40 miles trip was thinking will receive at least $70 80$ ,but was only $45 $ , So I Checked and found out the mile dropped from 1.24 $ In 2016 minimum wages was 11$ To 0.68 and the minimumwage is $15 .No thanks, I Ve seen also $3 and $2.5 , well you don't have to complain about anything, if you don't like uber Pay just quit like I Did and stop crying.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

UberSux25 said:


> Impossible. Are you tracking total miles, empty included and multiplying by $0.65… actually profits of more than $9/hr are almost unheard with today’s fare structure. They are taking 60-70% in Charleston SC


What's $0.65?


----------



## tkman (Apr 13, 2020)

Thinking in general terms. This is highlighting how bad the business model is for Uber and wonder when the investors will finally figure this out. A business that cannot affort to pay their workers a reasonable wage is a bad business that will eventually fail. If they can pay reasonable wages the company is eventually forced to and can find a way to continue. It is a sign of a sick econmy and market if workers are desparate enough to accept being underpaid. It is inherently unstable and thus not a good business model for moving forward.


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

MrRickJamesB said:


> I drive a prius, so my gas expense isn't too bad. My car gets 47mpg. It's too bad, it's an older prius, and my city only allows 7 year old cars or newer. Because of this, I only drive uber eats. Good supplemental pay. Plus toyota prius are built like tanks. No reliability issues there.


7 years? Wow. In chicago it is 15 years.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

tkman said:


> Thinking in general terms. This is highlighting how bad the business model is for Uber and wonder when the investors will finally figure this out. A business that cannot affort to pay their workers a reasonable wage is a bad business that will eventually fail. If they can pay reasonable wages the company is eventually forced to and can find a way to continue. It is a sign of a sick econmy and market if workers are desparate enough to accept being underpaid. It is inherently unstable and thus not a good business model for moving forward.


I think you don't understand this business model. We're not "workers." We're inventory. The business model is they get as many people as they can in the door to drive cars so their paying customers have rides. When 1,000 drivers leave, they don't care how many stars they had or how long they'd been there. They care that 1,000 more drivers download the app to replace them so the same number of cars are on the road. They didn't lose a good employee. They just lost a car, and that's easy to replace.

The business model is volume turnover, not long term employee satisfaction and trust to kill turnover. It's not an insurance company. It has little to do with what they can "afford" to pay and everything to do with maximizing profit on the model. And the investors already know this. It's why they're investors.

Sure, they might give some preferential treatment to really solid drivers who put in good hours, but that doesn't disprove the model. It's just to protect themselves from needing to put another unknown quantity in line, not quality. Excellent drivers are just as expendable as crap drivers, as you have seen one deactivation after another played out here in the forum, because they're just inventory with plenty in line to replace them.

And there are plenty in line to replace them because ... greed. Nothing to do with the economy or people being willing to work for nothing. If that were the case Uber would have failed when the economy was thriving. It has to do with people thinking they can download an app and make some easy extra cash, because that's the sales pitch, and if they only do it for three months Uber will not care as long as someone else downloads the app after they stop.

The people in this forum who do this as an actual job instead of a few hours per week, myself included, are the exception to the model. We are not the rule this model was built around. Expecting us to be the priority because we decided to work more hours and have a gig economy ridesharing service willingly turn itself into a cab company offering full time jobs instead of 20 minute gigs is not realistic.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

.


----------



## tkman (Apr 13, 2020)

Vagabond1 said:


> I think you don't understand this business model. We're not "workers." We're inventory. The business model is they get as many people as they can in the door to drive cars so their paying customers have rides. When 1,000 drivers leave, they don't care how many stars they had or how long they'd been there. They care that 1,000 more drivers download the app to replace them so the same number of cars are on the road. They didn't lose a good employee. They just lost a car, and that's easy to replace.
> 
> The business model is volume turnover, not long term employee satisfaction and trust to kill turnover. It's not an insurance company. It has little to do with what they can "afford" to pay and everything to do with maximizing profit on the model. And the investors already know this. It's why they're investors.
> 
> ...


Reasonable points. I can see the validity to this. I still think as more and more people understand the poor returns on their time and assets the number of people willing to play the game will diminish to the point it hurts their bottom line. All it takes is someone to drive for a while and see the miles pile up on the vehicle, and repair expenses start to rise, to understand the pay is not very good. What seemed OK at first beomces poor under close scrutiny and accurate cost tracking. I still believe only desparate people are doing this and not those who have a valid alternate and preferable option.


----------



## robert2 (Nov 7, 2015)

Yomann said:


> With gas at an all time high discouraging drivers, I am constantly busy.
> Sure I spend more on gas, but my profits have been at an all time high during the past 4 weeks.


This sounds like bs to me -


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

tkman said:


> Reasonable points. I can see the validity to this. I still think as more and more people understand the poor returns on their time and assets the number of people willing to play the game will diminish to the point it hurts their bottom line. All it takes is someone to drive for a while and see the miles pile up on the vehicle, and repair expenses start to rise, to understand the pay is not very good. What seemed OK at first beomces poor under close scrutiny and accurate cost tracking. I still believe only desparate people are doing this and not those who have a valid alternate and preferable option.


Well, while it's very market dependent, some of us actually do make decent money. "Poor returns" is not a universal truth. This is my retirement gig so I don't have to be as concerned as someone who needs to pay their rent and buy food with these earnings, but I've been self-employed for over 35 years and I run my Uber car like a little business. After gas, I make $20+ an hour average Monday through Thursday (which is why I don't work very much Monday through Thursday) and $30+ Friday through Sunday. There are other expenses, sure, but that doesn't get me anywhere near needing to beg for minimum wage plus tips as an employee.

And that's the rub, lots of us who can adjust our schedules to the profitable times and routes make good money. So it's not really that only desperate people are doing it. It's that the desperate people who are doing it and working themselves to death taking every ride in every hour they're online believe it's impossible because they're not making the same, and they're very loud about it. They're not necessarily pointed to profitability in the hours and locations they choose, or in the rides they take. Which is the whole point to gig work. It's self-employment. You can't just get in the car and drive. You have to run your little business. 80% of people failing doesn't mean the model is flawed. It means 20% figured it out and the model is perhaps just not suitable to the other 80% who think this is supposed to be a regular job that pays the same no matter where or when they work.

Also, how does someone who by your own admission is not making any money not have any valid options? If that were really true and they were just desperate for any job, they could walk into the nearest Walmart and have a job tomorrow that paid them with no expenses. There are help wanted signs up all over the place. Nobody is forced into this because there are no other options. They may not be options they like, but there is no way gig work where they make nothing after expenses is their ONLY job option.


----------



## Magic Dancer (Nov 18, 2020)

Yomann said:


> With gas at an all time high discouraging drivers, I am constantly busy.
> Sure I spend more on gas, but my profits have been at an all time high during the past 4 weeks.


Gee! Mine have been at their lowest, and I am always busy. What is your secret?


----------



## dw58267 (10 mo ago)

Yomann said:


> With gas at an all time high discouraging drivers, I am constantly busy.
> Sure I spend more on gas, but my profits have been at an all time high during the past 4 weeks.


I have actually seen new drivers in my area since gas prices have gone up. Talked to one and their response is, yes it cost a lot in gas but I do make a few extra bucks and I need those bucks to help pay for everything else that has skyrocketed in price lately. 
I personally thought I would see less drivers and I would get more deliveries during my time on the clock as the gas prices increased


----------



## Logistics12 (Jun 22, 2018)

Yomann said:


> With gas at an all time high discouraging drivers, I am constantly busy.
> Sure I spend more on gas, but my profits have been at an all time high during the past 4 weeks.


And so have your expenses. It is all relevant my friend. Your response is why Uber and Lyft keep squeezing our necks by slashing fares without a second thought.


----------



## Logistics12 (Jun 22, 2018)

Magic Dancer said:


> Gee! Mine have been at their lowest, and I am always busy. What is your secret?


He/she's a liar/ignorant/driving as a hobby.


----------



## jmartin1764 (10 mo ago)

Yomann said:


> With gas at an all time high discouraging drivers, I am constantly busy.
> Sure I spend more on gas, but my profits have been at an all time high during the past 4 weeks.


In San Diego, yes I spend more on gas too, but my profits have also been at an all time high for 2022.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

wallyruss1958 said:


> Y'all failed math! Enough said.


Allegedly I failed math but you most certainly failed english.


----------



## wallyruss1958 (11 mo ago)

UberSux25 said:


> Actually it’s consistently going down every week based on mileage because they’re taking more and more.


I drove for 5 years. I kept accurate records. Numbers do not lie over time. In the end trips per hour will be the same. Average trip fare will be the same. Average miles will be the same. Once again the only thing that changes is the price of gas.
But you keep yourself in t he delusional UBER world you created....lol


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

wallyruss1958 said:


> I drove for 5 years. I kept accurate records. Numbers do not lie over time. In the end trips per hour will be the same. Average trip fare will be the same. Average miles will be the same. Once again the only thing that changes is the price of gas.
> But you keep yourself in t he delusional UBER world you created....lol


Experiment, learn and adapt.

When gas expenses rise, you gotta compensate.

Either pare down other expenses, raise your gross revenues or cherry pick profitable offers.

The decline button has become my most profitable tool.


----------



## Yomann (Sep 23, 2014)

UberSux25 said:


> Impossible. Are you tracking total miles, empty included and multiplying by $0.65… actually profits of more than $9/hr are almost unheard with today’s fare structure. They are taking 60-70% in Charleston SC


Look, I have been doing this for 7 years and file my own tax returns.
Also, look at your utilization rate: Hours with pax/ Hours online.
Mine is over 90%. The earnings tab will give you these two numbers.
Uber may take >60% on selected rides, but if you look at the full week figures, they are probably taking <40%.
You don't have to believe me - I am not trying to sell you anything here ......


----------



## Yomann (Sep 23, 2014)

Magic Dancer said:


> Gee! Mine have been at their lowest, and I am always busy. What is your secret?


No secret really - only smart strategies I have learned from reading these forums.


----------



## Pepestag (May 6, 2019)

Yomann said:


> With gas at an all time high discouraging drivers, I am constantly busy.
> Sure I spend more on gas, but my profits have been at an all time high during the past 4 weeks.


Wrong. Higher gas prices means no profit period.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Yomann said:


> No secret really - only smart strategies I have learned from reading these forums.


Exactly. I came here for advice when I started because I ran my first week numbers and said "WTF? After gas, these people are being totally scammed. I can't work for this." That took two weeks to change following advice from two people in particular.

People don't listen. That's problem 1. They think if they can't do it nobody can and anybody in here who claims to be making money must be a liar no matter how many screenshots get put up. It's their way or nothing, which is why we have all this whining from people who think they're entitled to Uber guaranteeing them a living for sitting in their car.

If you bought a Domino's and decided you didn't need to learn and follow their franchise rules, you'd drive that business under too. Knowing how to drive isn't going to make you a good rideshare driver any more than deciding you want to make pizza is all it takes to make a Domino's successful.


----------



## wallyruss1958 (11 mo ago)

Vagabond1 said:


> I think you don't understand this business model. We're not "workers." We're inventory. The business model is they get as many people as they can in the door to drive cars so their paying customers have rides. When 1,000 drivers leave, they don't care how many stars they had or how long they'd been there. They care that 1,000 more drivers download the app to replace them so the same number of cars are on the road. They didn't lose a good employee. They just lost a car, and that's easy to replace.
> 
> The business model is volume turnover, not long term employee satisfaction and trust to kill turnover. It's not an insurance company. It has little to do with what they can "afford" to pay and everything to do with maximizing profit on the model. And the investors already know this. It's why they're investors.
> 
> ...


Well said. It is in their original business model. I


----------



## wallyruss1958 (11 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> Experiment, learn and adapt.
> 
> When gas expenses rise, you gotta compensate.
> 
> ...


I agree. Till I talked to support and they gave me some bullshit line about if my cancellation rate goes below 70% they will deactivate. New policy buried in their documents.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

wallyruss1958 said:


> I agree. Till I talked to support and they gave me some bullshit line about if my cancellation rate goes below 70% they will deactivate. New policy buried in their documents.


Cancellation Rate or Acceptance Rate?


----------



## Diamond-drive77 (May 21, 2020)

I am not working. If I have a destination I am going to and am not pressed for time, I will do a destination mode drive to and from the location. Other than that, I am not driving any extra. I am also screening trips. If you want me to drive 10 miles to pick up someone for a $3-$4 fare? that is a hard pass.


----------



## 101Uber (May 18, 2021)

Vagabond1 said:


> I think you don't understand this business model. We're not "workers." We're inventory. The business model is they get as many people as they can in the door to drive cars so their paying customers have rides. When 1,000 drivers leave, they don't care how many stars they had or how long they'd been there. They care that 1,000 more drivers download the app to replace them so the same number of cars are on the road. They didn't lose a good employee. They just lost a car, and that's easy to replace.
> 
> The business model is volume turnover, not long term employee satisfaction and trust to kill turnover. It's not an insurance company. It has little to do with what they can "afford" to pay and everything to do with maximizing profit on the model. And the investors already know this. It's why they're investors.
> 
> ...


You make good and valid points, but you mustn’t forget that this model is a three pointed business model. It is drivers, passengers, and fuel prices, when one of those three points on the triangle are out of whack the business model is essentially broken. With gas prices approaching six dollars in Phoenix and seven and eight dollars in other major cities where Uber and Lyft operate more and more and more drivers are leaving the platform, this is going to sooner rather than later begin to pinch the company (s).

with that said as Uber and Lyft race prices I had noticed when I was still driving Uber more people were beginning to take the bus. So as drivers fall out they’ll also be less passengers so overtime the business model will balance itself out less drivers less passengers until at some point possibly when gas prices drop things will start to bounce out again. But, I don’t believe Lyft has it going concern is going to survive, their prices against Uber or so astronomically high they’ve ruined the business model least of the Phoenix Arizona market and the reputational damage at this point I don’t believe can be reversed.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

101Uber said:


> You make good and valid points, but you mustn’t forget that this model is a three pointed business model. It is drivers, passengers, and fuel prices, when one of those three points on the triangle are out of whack the business model is essentially broken. With gas prices approaching six dollars in Phoenix and seven and eight dollars in other major cities where Uber and Lyft operate more and more and more drivers are leaving the platform, this is going to sooner rather than later begin to pinch the company (s).
> 
> with that said as Uber and Lyft race prices I had noticed when I was still driving Uber more people were beginning to take the bus. So as drivers fall out they’ll also be less passengers so overtime the business model will balance itself out less drivers less passengers until at some point possibly when gas prices drop things will start to bounce out again. But, I don’t believe Lyft has it going concern is going to survive, their prices against Uber or so astronomically high they’ve ruined the business model least of the Phoenix Arizona market and the reputational damage at this point I don’t believe can be reversed.


Fuel prices have nothing to do with Uber's business model. It has no effect on them whatsoever as long as people keep downloading the app and driving. If you want to leave because of gas prices, someone else will download the app and take your place. That's the business model.

Unless the problem is people using multiple incorrect definitions of "business model" so we're not all talking about the same thing. Or alternatively that drivers just refuse to accept that Uber and Lyft could have business models that don't put drivers in the spotlight as long as the business model is intact, which it is. "... drivers, passengers, and fuel prices" (and other expenses) is part of YOUR business model. They're not the same. Uber's success does not depend on your success.

Driver costs don't factor into Uber's business model at all or we wouldn't be having half the conversations on this board that we do. They're our costs and aren't even part of Uber's math (which is in fact part of their business model, that our costs do not effect their profitability). Otherwise you'd have to have said years ago that oil changes were integral to Uber's business model. Nope.


----------



## 101Uber (May 18, 2021)

Vagabond1 said:


> Fuel prices have nothing to do with Uber's business model. It has no effect on them whatsoever as long as people keep downloading the app and driving. If you want to leave because of gas prices, someone else will download the app and take your place. That's the business model.
> 
> Unless the problem is people using multiple incorrect definitions of "business model" so we're not all talking about the same thing. Or alternatively that drivers just refuse to accept that Uber and Lyft could have business models that don't put drivers in the spotlight as long as the business model is intact, which it is. "... drivers, passengers, and fuel prices" (and other expenses) is part of YOUR business model. They're not the same. Uber's success does not depend on your success.
> 
> Driver costs don't factor into Uber's business model at all or we wouldn't be having half the conversations on this board that we do. They're our costs and aren't even part of Uber's math (which is in fact part of their business model, that our costs do not effect their profitability). Otherwise you'd have to have said years ago that oil changes were integral to Uber's business model. Nope.


Sorry but you are wrong on just about every point in your argument. Making long winded replies does NOT make you right. Gas prices absolutely factor in, I do not see how you could even have thought up such gibberish. Remember in a marriage both have to be happy or again as stated the model is broken and contrary to your statements the model is broken and going to break even more as the inflationary spiral continues.. please no trolling, it doesn’t serve you and in fact makes you look unintelligent.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

101Uber said:


> Sorry but you are wrong on just about every point in your argument. Making long winded replies does NOT make you right. Gas prices absolutely factor in, I do not see how you could even have thought up such gibberish. Remember in a marriage both have to be happy or again as stated the model is broken and contrary to your statements the model is broken and going to break even more as the inflationary spiral continues.. please no trolling, it doesn’t serve you and in fact makes you look unintelligent.




Great, well when Uber pays even $1 in fuel for you, you let us know. Otherwise I don't see how you could think it factors in for them at all. And responding to you directly when you reply to me is not trolling. It seems we're all over the place with special definitions today. LOL!

Honestly, you guys want to think you're so important in this equation. A marriage ... good Lord.


----------



## 101Uber (May 18, 2021)

Vagabond1 said:


> Great, well when Uber pays even $1 in fuel for you, you let us know. Otherwise I don't see how you could think it factors in for them at all. And responding to you directly when you reply to me is not trolling. It seems we're all over the place with special definitions today. LOL!
> 
> Honestly, you guys want to think you're so important in this equation. A marriage ... good Lord.


Trolling is when you respond, in your case just to attempt at degrading! You can’t degrade me or anyone else on this forum.. fruitless effort, if you feel bad for YOU, don’t attempt to drag others with you. Remember… the truth don’t lie, and lies don’t stand.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

101Uber said:


> Trolling is when you respond, in your case just to attempt at degrading! You can’t degrade me or anyone else on this forum.. fruitless effort, if you feel bad for YOU, don’t attempt to drag others with you. Remember… the truth don’t lie, and lies don’t stand.


Bah. You invited that last part on yourself by making it personal and going haywire. It was 100% objective until then. Anyway, have a good day. I'm done.


----------



## 101Uber (May 18, 2021)

Vagabond1 said:


> Bah. You invited that last part on yourself by making it personal. It was 100% objective until then. Anyway, have a good day. I'm done.


Bammmm! That’s how you do things round here!! And good day to you sir! May the u we gods rain gobs of money upon you.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

but wackenhut turned into 
G4s and that company is no longer in business


----------



## wallyruss1958 (11 mo ago)

New2This said:


> Cancellation Rate or Acceptance Rate?


Cancellation rate


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

wallyruss1958 said:


> Cancellation rate


This makes no sense:



wallyruss1958 said:


> if my cancellation rate goes below 70% they will deactivate. New policy buried in their documents.


I mean if they want me to up my Cancellation Rate I'm always up for a challenge...


----------



## DrvrChgo1 (Jan 16, 2020)

Yomann said:


> Look, I have been doing this for 7 years and file my own tax returns.
> Also, look at your utilization rate: Hours with pax/ Hours online.
> Mine is over 90%. The earnings tab will give you these two numbers.
> Uber may take >60% on selected rides, but if you look at the full week figures, they are probably taking <40%.
> You don't have to believe me - I am not trying to sell you anything here ......


I agree with you 100%. Most people doing the loudest complaining on here don’t understand that they need to run this like a business because it IS a business… at least from the financial/tax/profitability/insurance perspective.
Maybe from the social/personal/community perspective these drivers don’t think of it as their business, but we are doing this to make money first and foremost. So it’s imperative to run it like one and like one that is profitable…or get out of the business. 
Yup, some rides Uber may take 60% of the fare and others they take way less. If one wants to know the overall picture for an entire year just do the math with the numbers from the Yearly Tax Summary that Uber sends us. Right there it shows: 1) how much all of your riders paid in total fares. 2) how much Uber kept for their Service Fees,Booking Fees, Split Fare Fees, Airport/City Fees/Transportation Taxes/Etc. 3) how much you received in promotions and incentives.

from that data alone one can calculate how much Uber got and how much you got as a percentage of what the pax paid. 
In 2021 Uber kept 48.7%of what my Pax paid and I kept 51.3%. …BUT the Pax paid only 75% of my total earnings….another 25% of my total earnings were paid to me in bonus and incentives from Uber that were not part of my Pax’s fares.

said another way, add in my bonus and incentive payments to my fares from PAXs and my total earnings would be 68.6% of what the PAXs paid to Uber.


----------



## uberchicagolux (Mar 9, 2015)

wallyruss1958 said:


> I agree. Till I talked to support and they gave me some bullshit line about if my cancellation rate goes below 70% they will deactivate. New policy buried in their documents.


With the gas prices and ubers policy to deactivate any driver that fails under 70 % cancelation trips it is not worth it chasing the dollar and spending more than earning and getting paid not even 10 $ per hour... I am disappointed with uber and their greedy way to get more profits and not care for us drivers . I am out . Found another job . Bye b
ye uber....


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Pepestag said:


> Don't spread your shit around here. Higher gas prices means no profit period.


Experiment, learn and adapt.

Still many profitable contractors around.


----------



## laser1 (Jul 6, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> Experiment, learn and adapt.
> 
> When gas expenses rise, you gotta compensate.
> 
> ...


Had to laugh at your "pare down other expenses" That was priceless You are obviously a die hard driver that will do this no matter what because like lazy work. Lets see, paying double for gas at this point in time yet you continue? So to continue to drive for shitty Uber or Lyft you will by less groceries or cancel your Netflix account, or whatever your plan is. Talk about desperate. Last time I checked you are given pickups without any idea where you will be taking them. If you want to go down with the ship and continue to do this low rent work for no money more power to you. I quit part time work when I saw how these companies treat drivers. Playing games with them in so many ways. No way to contact them and when you do it usually ALWAYS is sided with the passenger and the company never the guy doing all the work. F them all!


----------



## laser1 (Jul 6, 2019)

Vagabond1 said:


> Fuel prices have nothing to do with Uber's business model. It has no effect on them whatsoever as long as people keep downloading the app and driving. If you want to leave because of gas prices, someone else will download the app and take your place. That's the business model.
> 
> Unless the problem is people using multiple incorrect definitions of "business model" so we're not all talking about the same thing. Or alternatively that drivers just refuse to accept that Uber and Lyft could have business models that don't put drivers in the spotlight as long as the business model is intact, which it is. "... drivers, passengers, and fuel prices" (and other expenses) is part of YOUR business model. They're not the same. Uber's success does not depend on your success.
> 
> Driver costs don't factor into Uber's business model at all or we wouldn't be having half the conversations on this board that we do. They're our costs and aren't even part of Uber's math (which is in fact part of their business model, that our costs do not effect their profitability). Otherwise you'd have to have said years ago that oil changes were integral to Uber's business model. Nope.


Not sure what your angle is but you go out of your way to defend the "business model" on each and every comment you make. Defense of these ruthless shit companies, really? You sound like an Uber insider. If you aren't then you certainly should be as your devotion to these grave robbing companies appears to be ego driven. If you drive for Uber part time it's because you have not made much money elsewhere and are forced to do this work. You can't accept the reality that you are doing this shitty work so you elevate this business model garbage as this somehow comforts you as you do this shitty work. Sure only YOU have it all figured out right. Nice try but you don't. You are kidding yourself.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

laser1 said:


> Not sure what your angle is but you go out of your way to defend the "business model" on each and every comment you make. Defense of these ruthless shit companies, really? You sound like an Uber insider. If you aren't then you certainly should be as your devotion to these grave robbing companies appears to be ego driven. If you drive for Uber part time it's because you have not made much money elsewhere and are forced to do this work. You can't accept the reality that you are doing this shitty work so you elevate this business model garbage as this somehow comforts you as you do this shitty work. Sure only YOU have it all figured out right. Nice try but you don't. You are kidding yourself.


I talked about business models because that's what the first person in the conversation brought up and each of my responses is a direct reply to that one topic. That's how conversations work. I'm not defending Uber, just stating my position on what the model actually is (which is that we don't mean squat to them so I'm not sure how you interpret that as a defense).

And I made enough money elsewhere that this is my retirement gig. I'm a retired accountant.

But you have fun continuing to attack everybody gratuitously in every reply. Glad we could provide you some focus for your anger to break up your day.


----------



## laser1 (Jul 6, 2019)

Vagabond1 said:


> I talked about business models because that's what the first person in the conversation brought up and each of my responses is a direct reply to that one topic. That's how conversations work. I'm not defending Uber, just stating my position on what the model actually is (which again someone else brought up).
> 
> And I made enough money elsewhere that this is my retirement gig. I'm a retired accountant.
> 
> But you have fun continuing to attack everybody gratuitously in every reply. Glad we could provide you some focus for your anger to break up your day.


Please don't turn this back on me. I am just pointing out the obvious. You go out of your way to defend the "business model" of Uber and Lyft. You do realize that most people that do this sort of work are at the mercy of Uber and Lyft. Price of gas is a game changer between profit and loss. You should know this better than anybody if you are an accountant. These companies as you point out could not care less about the actual workers driving their own vehicles, as they only see replaceable vehicles! That in itself says everything. You are a retired accountant and with the understanding of income and expense. Yet you seem to have a hard time understanding just how little most are making as they work like slaves destroying their vehicles for these rip off artists. Wow!


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

laser1 said:


> You go out of your way to defend the "business model"
> 
> These companies as you point out could not care less about the actual workers driving their own vehicles, as they only see replaceable vehicles!



Make up your mind.

I directly said the second thing, which makes your continued statements that I'm defending it impossible. Stating a fact doesn't mean I like it. It just means I'm a grown up who accepts it.

My direct point is that all of these people who insist they're a valuable part of the business model are deluding themselves and need to stop expecting Uber to care about them or their expenses. They won't, because we're not. How you've managed to twist that into this tirade is beyond me.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

laser1 said:


> Had to laugh at your "pare down other expenses" That was priceless You are obviously a die hard driver that will do this no matter what because like lazy work. Lets see, paying double for gas at this point in time yet you continue? So to continue to drive for shitty Uber or Lyft you will by less groceries or cancel your Netflix account, or whatever your plan is. Talk about desperate. Last time I checked you are given pickups without any idea where you will be taking them. If you want to go down with the ship and continue to do this low rent work for no money more power to you. I quit part time work when I saw how these companies treat drivers. Playing games with them in so many ways. No way to contact them and when you do it usually ALWAYS is sided with the passenger and the company never the guy doing all the work. F them all!


Driving less miles would decrease your expenses.

Plus, I am given all location info. On my main app.


----------



## Victory08 (May 31, 2020)

Vagabond1 said:


> I think you don't understand this business model. We're not "workers." We're inventory. The business model is they get as many people as they can in the door to drive cars so their paying customers have rides. When 1,000 drivers leave, they don't care how many stars they had or how long they'd been there. They care that 1,000 more drivers download the app to replace them so the same number of cars are on the road. They didn't lose a good employee. They just lost a car, and that's easy to replace.
> 
> The business model is volume turnover, not long term employee satisfaction and trust to kill turnover. It's not an insurance company. It has little to do with what they can "afford" to pay and everything to do with maximizing profit on the model. And the investors already know this. It's why they're investors.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marisela C (Aug 2, 2018)

AB5 said:


> Why would you drive when gas is over 6 dollars a gallon in California? Please stop so we can have Taxis again. This business model is serfdom and slavery rolled up into 2022. Please just turn off your cars. Also don't tell us you make 4000 dollars a week. Thank You. CAR OFF


I drive only because I would just stare at the four walls in my apartment. That gets old really fast.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Marisela C said:


> I drive only because I would just stare at the four walls in my apartment. That gets old really fast.


You probably just made the best point of the whole conversation. You are exactly the side-hustle / part-time gig / just a little extra cash this whole thing was originally designed for.

As long as there are people like you (and me) taking enough rides, Uber is never going to say "Ok. Everybody else who wants to turn this into a full time rent-paying job, we'll cough up more."

And before anybody else screams at me, I'm not saying that's GOOD. I'm just saying it's true.


----------



## 232200 (7 mo ago)

Vagabond1 said:


> You probably just made the best point of the whole conversation. You are exactly the side-hustle / part-time gig / just a little extra cash this whole thing was originally designed for.
> 
> As long as there are people like you (and me) taking enough rides, Uber is never going to say "Ok. Everybody else who wants to turn this into a full time rent-paying job, we'll cough up more."
> 
> And before anybody else screams at me, I'm not saying that's GOOD. I'm just saying it's true.


I actually do well as a full time driver. But you are correct they will not cough up more. We are disposable to them. I read somewhere Uber has an over 90% turn over rate. That’s why they need those new driver offers.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

UberPro1969 said:


> I actually do well as a full time driver. But you are correct they will not cough up more. We are disposable to them. I read somewhere Uber has an over 90% turn over rate. That’s why they need those new driver offers.


Yup, that was my only point before. Turnover is their game. As long as people are downloading the app to replace those who leave, their mission is fulfilled. Cars on the streets.

I do fine full time too (sort of - I mean it's my retirement gig so I might knock out 40 hours one week and then take a week off, but as a rule I'm on the road most weeks full time). But really whether it's Marisela or you or me, drivers who are happy enough doing it means they have no reason to change anything in any state that doesn't force them to by regulation.

Which conversely means anybody who's making $8 an hour might want to go get the job they seem to need rather than downloading an app until something changes.


----------



## JonC (Jul 30, 2016)

AB5 said:


> Why would you drive when gas is over 6 dollars a gallon in California? Please stop so we can have Taxis again. This business model is serfdom and slavery rolled up into 2022. Please just turn off your cars. Also don't tell us you make 4000 dollars a week. Thank You. CAR OFF


The price of gas in California isn't really all that relevant to me. I'm not in California, gas is still under $5/gallon here, and I've got a plug-in hybrid, so gas prices in general aren't really that relevant to me anyway.

I'm still not driving because Uber decided to up the collision deductible from $1k to $2500, and I'm still not driving because when I started driving I could make between $20 and $60 an hour. It's now something like $10, which isn't enough for me to bother.


----------



## Blqman989 (7 mo ago)

uberchicagolux said:


> With the gas prices and ubers policy to deactivate any driver that fails under 70 % cancelation trips it is not worth it chasing the dollar and spending more than earning and getting paid not even 10 $ per hour... I am disappointed with uber and their greedy way to get more profits and not care for us drivers . I am out . Found another job . Bye b
> ye uber....


----------



## WillRabs (Jul 23, 2016)

101Uber said:


> Sorry but you are wrong on just about every point in your argument. Making long winded replies does NOT make you right. Gas prices absolutely factor in, I do not see how you could even have thought up such gibberish. Remember in a marriage both have to be happy or again as stated the model is broken and contrary to your statements the model is broken and going to break even more as the inflationary spiral continues.. please no trolling, it doesn’t serve you and in fact makes you look unintelligent.


You are so right. Last week I saw an Uber fleet manager buying gas for the Uber-owned fleet.
And that same week, I got a second $50 gas card from the Uber gas business account
Hope I did not talk too long.


----------



## WillRabs (Jul 23, 2016)

Vagabond1 said:


> Make up your mind.
> 
> I directly said the second thing, which makes your continued statements that I'm defending it impossible. Stating a fact doesn't mean I like it. It just means I'm a grown up who accepts it.
> 
> My direct point is that all of these people who insist they're a valuable part of the business model are deluding themselves and need to stop expecting Uber to care about them or their expenses. They won't, because we're not. How you've managed to twist that into this tirade is beyond me.


They are not deluding themselves. Being a sucker doesn't mean you are deluding yourself.


----------



## WillRabs (Jul 23, 2016)

laser1 said:


> Not sure what your angle is but you go out of your way to defend the "business model" on each and every comment you make. Defense of these ruthless shit companies, really? You sound like an Uber insider. If you aren't then you certainly should be as your devotion to these grave robbing companies appears to be ego driven. If you drive for Uber part time it's because you have not made much money elsewhere and are forced to do this work. You can't accept the reality that you are doing this shitty work so you elevate this business model garbage as this somehow comforts you as you do this shitty work. Sure only YOU have it all figured out right. Nice try but you don't. You are kidding yourself.


This business model is based on the premise 'There is a sucker born every minute"


----------



## WillRabs (Jul 23, 2016)

UberPro1969 said:


> I actually do well as a full time driver. But you are correct they will not cough up more. We are disposable to them. I read somewhere Uber has an over 90% turn over rate. That's why they need those new driver offers.


"We are disposable to them" THIS IS WHY we will never be treated better. But what if we could make "them" disposable?
I know that in NYC we can.


----------



## 232200 (7 mo ago)

WillRabs said:


> "We are disposable to them" THIS IS WHY we will never be treated better. But what if we could make "them" disposable?
> I know that in NYC we can.


How so? Do you propose a strike? That didn’t do a thing on March 17th, I did participate, but in NJ I did look at the apps to see if it would surge, not to work, but to see if the strike was working. It wasn’t. Usually surges in the usual spots.


----------

